# Oestrogen side effects



## FJ (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi 
I am a few weeks into treatment on buselerin and oestrogen. Since starting the Oestrogen I have have had nausea and been sick twice this week. I also feel very full not been able to eat anything today. A member of my family has had a stomach bug and I am unsure if its the oestrogen or the bug that is causing these symptoms. Can anyone help I have had two failed ICSI before this is my first frozen cycle.
Thanks x


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Hun,

The tablets can cause all whole load of side effects inc sickness and bloating and wind!!! trust me about the wind TMI lol just refer to the leaflet in the tablet box if unsure hun, it should settle down in a couple of days xxx

I am on the 2WW on my frozen cycle after a failed ICSI, fingers crossed for your ET and 2WW xxxxx


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi FJ,

Had exactly the same symptons and also wondered if it was a bug or side effects from meds.
I now think it was the meds as I had it again, milder, when I upped the dosage.
It got better after a couple of days.  Looking on the bright side, I lost a pound without even trying!
Having said that, I'm not really looking forward to starting again soon for our second FET attempt...

Dominique


----------



## FJ (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and your help. 
I think that I may have had a bug because since Saturday I have been feeling a lot better.


----------

